
Ask HN: What was your most challenging technical achievement? - new_here
Inspired by the following comment on HN:<p>&gt; I once had to spend 6 months reverse engineering a video output ... it turned out to be a proprietary video signal invented in the 80s that had long since been abandoned by almost everyone so I then had to build a fucking circuit to decode it<p>I&#x27;m sure there must be many others on HN who&#x27;ve gone through something like this. Would be awesome to read your stories :)
======
mister_hn
what was yours?

